# Paph Michael Koopwitz x lowii



## emydura (Oct 11, 2011)

Currently in flower. Picked up Champion Paphiopedilum at the South & West Regional Orchid Show last week which is a conglomeration of all the orchid societies in the southern and western region of NSW.

The exciting thing about this plant is I expect it to get even better in future flowerings. The next generation of growths are massive. You can see one out to the far right of the photo. This dwarfs the growth with 5 flowers and it is still growing. I'm salivating as to the sort of spikes these will put up. But until then I will have to make do with the current flowering. 

David


Paphiopedilum Memoria Richard Ong (Michael Koopowitz 'Jamboree' AM/AOS x lowii 'Exotic Dancer' FCC/AOS).


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

I have to tell myself to stop drooling, and to put my eyes back into my head!


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2011)

holy moly! that is a stunner.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 11, 2011)

thats really nice...i bred spiderman x lowii couple years ago..vigorous seedlings


----------



## Wendy (Oct 11, 2011)

That is nothing short of spectacular! Well done! :drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic David! Reminds me of Screaming Eagle but better.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 11, 2011)

If this isn't love I don't know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 11, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic David! Reminds me of Screaming Eagle but better.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2011)

nice flowers. there was a plant of the same cross (different parents likely) in our show and pictured on our show site, but the flowers in comparison are very 'humdrum'


----------



## e-spice (Oct 11, 2011)

Brilliantly grown! I really like the hybrid too. Superb.


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> nice flowers. there was a plant of the same cross (different parents likely) in our show and pictured on our show site, but the flowers in comparison are very 'humdrum'



Yes, I have seen 3 or 4 different clones over the years on the net and they have all been terrible. So bad, you would just throw them in the bin. Maybe the quality of the parents. The breeding of mine would appear to be good as the parents are highly awarded.

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## hchan (Oct 12, 2011)

Just fantastic! That's some specimen


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, I likey! I'd make room on my benches for that one! Awesome!


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> thats really nice...i bred spiderman x lowii couple years ago..vigorous seedlings



That should be nice. Have you flowered any of those? This plant is one of my most vigorous multi's. But then nearly all lowii based hybrids I find are very vigorous.



SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic David! Reminds me of Screaming Eagle but better.



I bought a Screaming Eagle and got it to NFS. It was growing beautifully and then got the dreaded rot. I was shattered as they are so hard to come by here. This is close enough (and a lot more vigorous as well).

David


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Spectacular! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Where did you obtain this one from, David?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2011)

Outstanding flowers!! :drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Spectacular! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Where did you obtain this one from, David?



Where most of my best Paphs come from - John Robertson. I was buying a few things from a list of advanced seedlings he had. I decided to buy one more but asked him to recommend something for me. After a bit of deliberation he recommended this. It took a long time to flower for the first time. I don't think it flowered till I had 5 or 6 big growths. I wished all my Paphs did that as in the longterm you are better off. 

Co-incidently the prize money I got for Champion Paph was the exact money I paid for the plant. So it has now paid for itself. 

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnificent, David. You must be very proud. Congratulations.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations David!!!!
Well deserved award for that great plant with all its lovely flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## cattmad (Oct 12, 2011)

great plant, and well grown. Congratulations


----------



## Marc (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 12, 2011)

Prize money!?! I'd rather have that then some dorky trophy or ribbon! I think I'm going to make some recommendations to the next show commitee!


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Prize money!?! I'd rather have that then some dorky trophy or ribbon! I think I'm going to make some recommendations to the next show commitee!



Put it this way. I won't be quitting my job to take up showing orchids professionally. 

The money was a bonus. I got a ribbon as well, and an engraved glass and a pin. I assume there was a trophy but maybe I don't get to keep that. I wasn't at the show personally. I had other commitments. The plant was taken down for me.

David


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2011)

Great plant!


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2011)

Floored.
And congrats!

David, is there another spike forming on the right?


----------



## poozcard (Oct 12, 2011)

great!


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2011)

emydura said:


> I don't think it flowered till I had 5 or 6 big growths. I wished all my Paphs did that as in the longterm you are better off.
> *I agree. I never let a strap leaf Paph. bloom on just one growth. The flowers will be few and small. Plus, the stress and setback to the plant is enormous. It's much better to nip out the first flower spike as soon as you can get hold of it and force the plant to get back to growing more leaf fans. By the time it's trying to bloom again, it will be 3 or 4 growths and have a LOT more roots to feed the developing spike.*
> Co-incidently the prize money I got for Champion Paph was the exact money I paid for the plant. So it has now paid for itself.  *Very cool! Congratulations!*
> 
> David


..


----------



## quaker (Oct 12, 2011)

Speechless, totally speechless.

Ed


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2011)

Clark said:


> Floored.
> And congrats!
> 
> David, is there another spike forming on the right?



Thanks Clark. No, there isn't another spike developing. That maybe the sheath from one of the flowered spikes you are seeing?

David


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you.
That makes alot more sense.


----------



## Ayreon (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing display!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2011)

emydura said:


> The plant was taken down for me.
> 
> David



Excuses for David on the way home (by transporter) - 

What plant?
It was stolen by gypsies!
You must be talking about my twin brother.
These magic beans were a great swap!
No. it only had 2 growths, I'm sure.
The road was rough. All the pollen fell out.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2011)

I avoided this thread because of an inate prejudice against non-parvi paphs. I now realize the error of my ways. I feel we are barely worthy of seeing this plant. Thank you for sharing and Congrats.


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful plant with very nice flowers!


----------



## emydura (Oct 13, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> Excuses for David on the way home (by transporter) -
> 
> What plant?
> It was stolen by gypsies!
> ...



LOL. It wasn't the easist thing to transport as the spikes are very tall and the plant is big. I was having 2nd thoughts as she was putting it in the car and the flowers were getting absolutely smashed. And it was a 4 hour road trip. I was half expecting my plant to be returned with half the flowers missing. I hadn't even taken a photo as the flowers were still opening up. In the end she did very well.




NYEric said:


> I avoided this thread because of an inate prejudice against non-parvi paphs. I now realize the error of my ways. I feel we are barely worthy of seeing this plant. Thank you for sharing and Congrats.



I have now received the ulimate compliment. 

David


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 13, 2011)

i have bloomed out quite a few lowii hybrids (x Mt Toro, x phil, x parishii, x sanderianum and some others cant remember)...seems to me that lowii crosses really depend on color saturation (reds) to be successful...and for the most part what ive seen has been really disappointing ..this is definitely an exception (CONGRATS!!)...i will only breed lowii with plants that have high color saturation naturally....just to increase the odds of the reds coming out in full force


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i have bloomed out quite a few lowii hybrids (x Mt Toro, x phil, x parishii, x sanderianum and some others cant remember)...seems to me that lowii crosses really depend on color saturation (reds) to be successful...and for the most part what ive seen has been really disappointing ..this is definitely an exception (CONGRATS!!)...i will only breed lowii with plants that have high color saturation naturally....just to increase the odds of the reds coming out in full force



I have to say, I've really liked most lowii hybrids I have seen. For the most part they have been quite colourful. They certainly have been vigorous, have very tall spikes and lots of flowers.

How was the sanderianum x lowii? It doesn't seem to be a commom cross for some reason. I've heard it can be pretty ugly.

I really like this clone of Julius x sanderianum. Love the colour. It got an AM (or equivalent) award in Japan. It also seems to be a very rare cross. I believe Julius is a very difficult parent in which to successfully germinate with. It can be the only reason why you hardly see it as a parent.

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/flowerdata2/3984.html

David


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 14, 2011)

emydura said:


> I have to say, I've really liked most lowii hybrids I have seen. For the most part they have been quite colourful. They certainly have been vigorous, have very tall spikes and lots of flowers.
> 
> How was the sanderianum x lowii? It doesn't seem to be a commom cross for some reason. I've heard it can be pretty ugly.
> 
> ...



the color was faded (washed out) on the lowii x sand...form was terrible.....which has been my experience with everything except Robinianum...the color on that Julius x sanderianum is exceptional


----------



## chrismende (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a beauty! And it clearly has more fireworks in the future bloomings, as you point out. I love the flowers - nice sharply defined dorsal markings, wonderful overall shape, colors.


----------



## quietaustralian (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife noticed this plant last night and now I have another plant to try and find for her. Thanks David

Mick


----------



## emydura (Oct 15, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> My wife noticed this plant last night and now I have another plant to try and find for her. Thanks David
> 
> Mick



LOL. My pleasure. Good luck in finding one. It is not the most common cross. You would want to get a good clone too as all the others I have seen are very ordinary. Below are a few examples. Woolf Orchids had a flowering plant on eBay a few months ago. It was no better than the clones below.

http://www.paramountorchids.com/jpg/paph michael koopowitz x lowii copy.jpg

http://www.healingorchids.com/images/livingtreeorchids/lightofmyeye/lightofmyeye1-1200.jpg


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2011)

That turned into an awesome plant with beautiful flowers.

Well Grown:clap::clap:


----------

